# Loader advice...please



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have shelfed the idea of the Versatile Tractor ,and am now looking at getting either a 2002 New holland w130tc 4900hrs, or 1999 JCB 436,with 7,000hrs
The Jcb is about $10K less
Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have any experience with JCB but, I have always been told to stay away from them. I'd go with the New Holland if it was me. When it comes to loaders, I'm a CAT guy.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless you have a jcb dealer near you, the parts are expensive, and hard to come by. Imo. Go with the new holland


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Never run a New Holland wheel loader but I can tell you everything JCB I've ever run has been a colossal pile of crap.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate jcb stuff... Don't feel much better about new Holland loaders.. I have ran 4 or 5 nh loaders over the years and everyone was under powered.. also jerkey hydraulics.. look into cat, case, Deere, Volvo, kamatsu or dresser.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1865680 said:


> I hate jcb stuff... Don't feel much better about new Holland loaders.. I have ran 4 or 5 nh loaders over the years and everyone was under powered.. also jerkey hydraulics.. look into cat, case, Deere, Volvo, kamatsu or dresser.


Ive heard same thing, jcb is cheaper to buy but not to own. New holland isn't expensive either and i always see tons beat the heck up.

cat is most expensive though "we considered them primarily but before JD was a little cheaper in our budget", then deere, then case and all those brands.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice,guys. Always a great help.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

we have a 409 site piece , and it has difficulty lifting a ton of anything .


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just purchased a case 721. In my opinion best bang for the buck on a snow loader is a case or dresser. They are on the lower side price wise, easier to work on and parts availability isn't bad.. planning on buying a second loader next summer and it will be either a case 621, dresser 515 or 518.. what size are you looking for?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

maximus44;1864864 said:


> I have shelfed the idea of the Versatile Tractor ,and am now looking at getting either a 2002 New holland w130tc 4900hrs, or 1999 JCB 436,with 7,000hrs
> The Jcb is about $10K less
> Thanks





rob_cook2001;1868268 said:


> I just purchased a case 721. In my opinion best bang for the buck on a snow loader is a case or dresser. They are on the lower side price wise, easier to work on and parts availability isn't bad.. planning on buying a second loader next summer and it will be either a case 621, dresser 515 or 518.. what size are you looking for?


original post answer


----------



## dr.diesel (Sep 20, 2012)

I personally bought 2 older deere wheel loaders last year and made a bunch of money last year and hopefully this year. I am in the NW suburbs of chicago and the equipment goes all over the city and suburbs. In the end there are alot of good machines from all the manufactures but in the end dealer support in your area and parts availability should be your main focus when getting a machine. You are looking at relatively newer machines so parts shouldn't be a problem but rather dealer support. Both those machines are starting to get heavy with electronics so just keep that in mind. There is alot of dealer only stuff and im not sure where you live but if it takes 2 or 3 days to get a part out to you that could be a issue.

I personally bought older deeres and just love them. The most complicated electical part on the machines are the digital oil pressure gauges I put in them. Fog them with either and they always started at -10 when a newer machine in the lot across the street wouldn't. Older machines are not for everyone just my 2 cents.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Older machines are GREAT as Kong as they have not been trashed.. my 721c is newer than I like but couldn't pass it up.. as a rule I stay away from any loader or farm tractor newer than 1995.. unless it is brand new.


----------

